# front driventrain issue



## wheelchairmudder (Jun 15, 2010)

under load it pops an slips its on a 09 yamaha rhino 700 efi with 27" tires only has 125 hours on it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Still under warranty???


----------



## wheelchairmudder (Jun 15, 2010)

no it expired two months ago


----------

